# Straight on meds????



## tigerrunfree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all,
I saw the Diabetic nurse yesterday who confirmed I have Type 2.  I was put straight onto Metformin and given basics for healthy diet etc. 
Main question I have is that I have read about 'Hypos' - I wasn't supplied with anything to check my levels, just a blood test in 3 months.  Left me feeling a bit nervous as I don't understand the levels etc.  How will I know if the changes and meds are doing what they should be???? 
Took my first pill today and feel really tired and heavy eyed.  Is this normal???
Many thanks


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello @tigerrunfree  welcome to the forum. I know being dx (diagnosed) with diabetes is pretty scary as well as a shock!  Fortunately it’s a condition that with the right info and a bit if work that can be managed quite well.  Some of us end up fitter than before we were dx .

A little more info would help us help you.
What medication are you on.
If you’re only on Metformin, it does not normally cause hypo’s
What was the results of your Hb1ac blood test, it’s given as a figure.

You may well have been told differently as some in the NHS are a bit b3hind the times , our main problem is that our body cannot handle *carbohydrates *very well especially the fast acting ones like potatoes esp mash,  rice, pasta, bread esp white as well as things made with flour, fruit juice, cereals are often high carb  and some fruit esp grapes and dried fruit. . I know this sounds awful and your now thinking what on earth can I eat,  we are going to supprise you on what we get to eat and it’s tasty!

Just to give you some ideas , if you eat meat, meat is fine as are high meat content sausages and burgers, eggs, cheese, diet drinks, Sweeteners,  veg that grows above ground , mushrooms, some nuts are lowish in carbohydrates some of us can eat a couple of small new potatoes and we find suitable substitutes for other things that we find we can’t tolerate to well.

Most of us on here believe that self testing our blood glucose levels to find out how the various carbohydrates affect our glucose levels is really the only way to help us get our diabetes under control and keep it there, sadly the nhs believes that unless we are on medications that can cause hypo’s, that all we need is the Hb1ac every so often, we beli3ve that this is a cost cutting measure that could cause problems for us and the NHS in the future.
So do ask for a glucose meter and test strips, if refused, often we’re told no it will only upset you or it’s not necessary etc etc, many here buy the SD Codefree meter as it has the cheapest testing strips we know of, all meters in the uk have to comply with certain standards , it’s test strips are around £8 for 50 where high street brands are £15 to £30
Its available directly from Homehealth
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
Or Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-G...fm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003

We use the mmol measurement in the uk and you’re entitled to claim VAT relief
You will also need to buy more testing strips and a few lancets as they only provide 10 in the starter packs

Have a read of Test review adjust by Alan S
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

We have a lot more useful info in, Useful links for people new to diabetes which is at the top of the Newbies say hello here forum, just scroll down to the T2 section.

Ask as many questions as you need to , we’ll do do our best to help


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you replying.  It is quite daunting as they do not really tell you much at the GP's.  Re diet - I was told to have 50% potato/pasta etc, 25% meat and 25% vegetables.  Didn't really mention anything further.  Think bread can be quite bad, but I don't eat a lot anyway - potatoes/crisps are my downfall at present   There was no mention of things like chocolate, sweets, ice cream etc.  I do have a bit of a sweet tooth unfortunately!!  
As with yourself I am also on Ramipril (BP), Simvastatin (cholesterol), Thryoxine (Underactive thyroid) and Omeprazol.  Am hoping meds will not be too bad with stomach etc as already suffer from acid reflux (hoping to get resolved and off meds).
Once again, thank you for your help.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 1, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> I wasn't supplied with anything to check my levels, just a blood test in 3 months. ... How will I know if the changes and meds are doing what they should be????





tigerrunfree said:


> It is quite daunting as they do not really tell you much at the GP's


You don't know.  This reflects my experience.  I'd suggest getting a meter & strips yourself if you have to and can afford it.  This will allow you to see what is going on.
I think people should press medical people for information.


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> You don't know.  This reflects my experience.  I'd suggest getting a meter & strips yourself if you have to and can afford it.  This will allow you to see what is going on.
> I think people should press medical people for information.


I think when we're newly diagnosed Ralph, we're thrown in at the deep end. Certainly not enough information given out by GPs. So we are left to fend for ourselves to a great extent. Thank goodness for forums such as this where we can at least get the facts and experiences of those who have to deal with diabetes first hand.


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 1, 2018)

Can see this forum is going to be invaluable!!  Will look into getting the strips and I hope they are not too expensive - not easy as a single parent and full time carer to my daughter  

Thank you for your help so far xxx


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

Type 1 & T2 sometimes should be put in different illnesses. T1s can go hypo very easily. T2 on insulin can go hypo but it unusual for T2 to get that low. Till you know what your bg are doing it will be very hard. There are lots of posts about getting a test meter. Good luck tigerunfree


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 1, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Type 1 & T2 sometimes should be put in different illnesses. T1s can go hypo very easily. T2 on insulin can go hypo but it unusual for T2 to get that low. Till you know what your bg are doing it will be very hard. There are lots of posts about getting a test meter. Good luck tigerunfree


Thank you xx


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> Can see this forum is going to be invaluable!!  Will look into getting the strips and I hope they are not too expensive - not easy as a single parent and full time carer to my daughter
> 
> Thank you for your help so far xxx


@tigerrunfree .  I’ve just read about the dietary advise you were given and am shocked but sadly not supprised. 
Alan S, who I mentioned in my earlier post also has a thread about testing in a budget , I’ll look up the link and post it here


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 1, 2018)

Ljc said:


> @tigerrunfree .  I’ve just read about the dietary advise you were given and am shocked but sadly not supprised.
> Alan S, who I mentioned in my earlier post also has a thread about testing in a budget , I’ll look up the link and post it here


Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2018)

Here it is.
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2007/04/teting-on-budget.html

Do see if you can persuade gp/nurse to give you a meter and strips first


----------



## scottishlass (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome!  Lots of good advice given already.  Bet your head is reeling but "D" does become a diagnosis that you will cope with if - as you are doing - you are willing and able to take charge rather than rely on the GP for much input.  Yep, self testing is the way to go (you soon get used to it), and my limited experience says that the NHS "healthy plate" notion of a suitable diet for diabetics is nonsense.  Most of us limit intake of ALL carbs and you will be surprised at how quickly your BG levels drop if you can manage to do this.  Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 1, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> Thank you replying.  It is quite daunting as they do not really tell you much at the GP's.  Re diet - I was told to have 50% potato/pasta etc, 25% meat and 25% vegetables.  Didn't really mention anything further.  Think bread can be quite bad, but I don't eat a lot anyway - potatoes/crisps are my downfall at present   There was no mention of things like chocolate, sweets, ice cream etc.  I do have a bit of a sweet tooth unfortunately!!
> As with yourself I am also on Ramipril (BP), Simvastatin (cholesterol), Thryoxine (Underactive thyroid) and Omeprazol.  Am hoping meds will not be too bad with stomach etc as already suffer from acid reflux (hoping to get resolved and off meds).
> Once again, thank you for your help.


50 percent pasta or potatoes - they should be ashamed of themselves.
Those are simply carbohydrate foods  - no other nutrition in them pure carbs which are digested straight to become sugar in your blood.
You can eat proteins and fats with very little problem, but you can't cope with carbs at the rate 'modern' people are supposed to consume them - and there will be consequences.
You should find that a small amount of high cocoa chocolate is fine, a cup full of berries (not blueberries though) with double cream is good for a dessert - many diabetics find that they can cope with more carbs at one end of the day. For me it is the evening, for some it is first thing - which is why you need to test at first so you can sort out the way you work.
If you stay away from sugar, and to some extent sweeteners, then your need and liking for anything sweet could well vanish and you need to reduce sweetness - many recipes on the internet for low carb 'treats' as sickeningly sweet and I really need to be cautious about even half the sweetener in the recipe.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 1, 2018)

Bit extreme isn't it.  Plenty of vitamins and minerals in potatoes.


----------



## Davein (Mar 1, 2018)

I would wholeheartedly agree with your last statement regarding sugar and especially the sweeteners. My partner still has sweeteners in tea and coffee and if she mixes up the cups and I accidently take a sip it makes me feel sick.
Thankfully we have not purchased any Tate and Lyle for over thirty years.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Bit extreme isn't it.  Plenty of vitamins and minerals in potatoes.


I have eaten potatoes all my life. Have been T1 for 52yrs this year. If you have a plate full not good but There are much worse foods


----------



## Amigo (Mar 1, 2018)

It’s easier to cope with potatoes if you have insulin covering for the carb content. Much less easy if you’re diet controlled only but I do still have a few new potatoes without spiking.


----------



## Dave W (Mar 1, 2018)

The ONLY way you’ll know how what you eat affect your blood sugar is to test before and about 2 hours after eating. There’s no doubt at all that simple sugars elevate blood sugar and there is a rapidly growing body of opinion that the NHS’s “Eat Healthy” advice is far too heavy in carbohydrates for anyone with T2D.


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your responses.   Very overwhelming when first starting out although I have gained to cut portion sizes and stay away from sugary foods (nightmare).  Also cut down on my carbs - absolutely love potatoes and pasta   and everything else that is bad for Type 2!!!!
Trying to stay positive and having a go.
Will be ten times happier when my eyes sort themselves out - they are driving me mad and headaches too!!!

Thank you again xxxx


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 2, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Here it is.
> http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2007/04/teting-on-budget.html
> 
> Do see if you can persuade gp/nurse to give you a meter and strips first



No such luck!!!!  Got my readings (although mean nothing to me yet).  51mmol - glucose 7.1.  Not sure how bad these are????  Thanks again for all your help xxxx


----------



## Davein (Mar 2, 2018)

If that is your HbA1c reading that's not bad. The trouble with Diabetes is that all the foods we generally love aren't very good for us. Your can still eat some of them foods if you have them very occasionally  and in small portions. 
Over time I've found that the desire for sugary foods fades significantly and you won't be so tempted eventually. Of course if you're in hypo territory then obviously something sugary is a must. You should find the headaches and the blurry eyes will settle. It's really just a question of willpower and determination that's needed and it will eventually become second nature to you.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> No such luck!!!!  Got my readings (although mean nothing to me yet).  51mmol - glucose 7.1.  Not sure how bad these are????  Thanks again for all your help xxxx


That's not bad, just above the range for a diabetes diagnosis


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi @tigerrunfree.  Thing with diabetes is that we are all different.  The GP's shouldn't tell us what we can & can't eat as we all tolerate foods differently.  I can't eat potatoes at all.  Even a couple will spike me, yet I can tolerate sweet potato much better.  I have to avoid all pasta too, but the discovery of soya bean spaghetti has been a god send.  I've got used to my change in diet.  It's second nature now.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 2, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Bit extreme isn't it.  Plenty of vitamins and minerals in potatoes.


Unfortunately mostly in or close to the skin, so most often removed and put in the bin.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 2, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> Got my readings (although mean nothing to me yet). 51mmol - glucose 7.1.


Not sure, I'm guessing. The first one could be your HbA1c. If it is, 51 is actually quite good for a newly diagnosed.
Normal is 30(?) to 41.  42 to 47 is prediabetic.
When you hit 48 or above you're diagnosed diabetic (which you'll still be classed at even if you get under 48 in future).
My HbA1c was 64.  Some are higher.

To confuse things, there is another scale, that some people still use. In that, 48 would equal 6.5. The old scale appeares similar to the finder prick/spot check.

The HbA1c (blood taken from your again that goes to the lab) is an average over 2-3 months. The finger prick test gives your level at that moment.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 2, 2018)

I agree your Hb1ac  isnot bad at all 42 to 47 is what is often called pre diabetes so you’ve really only just stepped over the threshold , I was115 when first dx .  Your eyes will settle down in a few weeks. If your worried about your sight  get your eyes checked out but let them know that you’re newly dx so they don’t try to sell you glasses, if they do try then Walk out quickly.  Your headaches should ease up too.

I promise you it does get easier,  at first it is rather frightening isn’t it but in a few weeks that glucose meter will be informing you what carbohydrates your body can and can’t tolerate as has already been said , we are all very different in this. You’ll find that we do get to eat nice things and your yeast will change though it’s likely that all those lovely carbs you have been used to eating will be screaming “eat me eat me” for a while as they are verrry addictive   You will also have read so much on here , you’ll have a good grasp on things and though it doesn’t seem like it right now , you’ll probably be teaching your practice nurse about *your* diabetes.

My advise is this diabetes lark is a marathon not a sprint , so initially don’t try cutting down on carbs so  much that you set yourself up to fail, instead cut down and fill up on veg that grows above ground .
Keep a food diary so you can easily look up results of how that meal/ snack affect your bg(blood glucose) levels

If you’d like to see what we eat, head on over to “ What did you eat yesterday”
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/

We have some innovative cooks on here who put their recipes here
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recipes.21/


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks again.  Funny you should say about an eye test.  I went two weeks ago and told them I was waiting to see the Diabetic Nurse as I had been diagnosed.  She seemed really helpful and advised that I needed reading glasses with a minimal prescription.  Only cost me £10 (thank god) so not all bad but I can't use them at all!!!!  Make my eyes even worse. Lol.  I am just carrying on as per normal and waiting for my eyes to sort themselves out.  (Worst effect for me cos they are driving me mad).
I have ordered the test kit as you advised so just waiting for this to arrive.  I am already 'playing' with my food and trying different things so should make it a bit easier when I get the kit through.

Thanks again to everyone for their help.  You have all been amazing xxxxx


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 3, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> Thanks again.  Funny you should say about an eye test.  I went two weeks ago and told them I was waiting to see the Diabetic Nurse as I had been diagnosed.  She seemed really helpful and advised that I needed reading glasses with a minimal prescription.  Only cost me £10 (thank god) so not all bad but I can't use them at all!!!!  Make my eyes even worse. Lol.  I am just carrying on as per normal and waiting for my eyes to sort themselves out.  (Worst effect for me cos they are driving me mad).
> I have ordered the test kit as you advised so just waiting for this to arrive.  I am already 'playing' with my food and trying different things so should make it a bit easier when I get the kit through.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for their help.  You have all been amazing xxxxx


I bought new glasses (first time I needed wearing them full time) for a Xmas pressie to myself....after going on meds my eyesight went perfect so didn't need them, took 3weeks for my eyes to go back, happiest person to get back bad eyesight so I could wear them again


----------



## tigerrunfree (Mar 3, 2018)

Sorry to keep posting    Does anyone know the side effects of Metformin???   Have looked online (which I hate doing).  I have only been taking 1 tablet once a day for three days - had a really funny turn earlier tonight and went really lightheaded and just generally weird!!  Sat down to eat my dinner and fell asleep half way through!!!  I have got high blood pressure as well which I have started meds for - anyone got any ideas???


----------



## Ljc (Mar 3, 2018)

tigerrunfree said:


> Sorry to keep posting    Does anyone know the side effects of Metformin???   Have looked online (which I hate doing).  I have only been taking 1 tablet once a day for three days - had a really funny turn earlier tonight and went really lightheaded and just generally weird!!  Sat down to eat my dinner and fell asleep half way through!!!  I have got high blood pressure as well which I have started meds for - anyone got any ideas???


Please don’t apologise for asking questions. 
Firstly, it’s a very good sign to us that you are taking it seriously and want to do your level best to control your diabetes. 
2. You are part of our family now and we help and do our best to support each other.
3. Right now this one probably feels impossible to you.  In the not to distant future you may feel up to welcoming a new person who is newly dx, it may be just a hi Welcome  or passing some on info that helped you.
4. We have all been where you are now. 

Tum upsets are common with Metfartin and no that is not a spelling mistake ,  they start us out on it gradually to try and lessen those errrrr side effects.  They usually ease after a while , however if they are bad their is a slow release version that some people tolerate better.
As for your other symptoms, I think it best to speak to your gp ASAP.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 5, 2018)

If you read the leaflet in the packet with the tablets it lists all sorts.I was put on Metformin and a statin and was losing the will to live, then at Christmas 2016 I went out and did the Christmas shopping twice - scared me silly(er) so I threw out the tablets. 
I had aches and pains so I could not get a full night's sleep, dare not leave the house if I'd taken the tablets, and my memory was dreadful.
It frightened my husband so much that he has stopped taking the statins he was on and his mental state is much better now. He was repeating himself, saying 'you know what I mean' at the end of every sentence.


----------



## tigerrunfree (May 12, 2018)

Hi all,

Feels like forever ago I posted!  A little update - and a question! Lol.
I carried on feeling 'rough' for a couple of weeks. Went to see GP who put me on iron supplements as really low reading.  Was still getting light headed etc so decided, after not being able to see diabetic nurse for 3 weeks, to stop taking all meds and see if that helped.  It has, massively.  
My question now is, due to not taking meds, is a reading of 4.1 okay or too low?  My mum is worried I am not eating enough, although I feel I am.  The reading was at lunch time today, before food. 
Thanksxxx


----------



## Drummer (May 12, 2018)

If you do not take medication then there is nothing pushing your BG low - so the results you get are what is natural for your body at that time - like the 5.6 I got after Christmas dinner - (still chuffed about that one)
Metformin stops your liver releasing as much glucose as it would have done - to me that is not a good idea - I want to be able to access and burn off energy stores, but feeling feeble after a short walk or bike ride is not what I'd sign up for. They had to be short excursions due to other side effects, which is not what I wanted either.
I think that people on a 'normal' diet get so hungry that they cannot imagine what it is like to be free of it. Perhaps if you count up the calories you are eating to tell your mother  - assuming that it is a normal amount, it will be reassuring.
I only eat early and late - it is what seems to keep my levels steadiest, so people often comment when I don't eat when food is on offer so I just say that I am still full from breakfast, or that I don't want to spoil my dinner.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 12, 2018)

If your BG levels go below 4 that is a hypo, and you need to get it up.  Being 4.1 isn't bad, though on the low side of good.


----------



## tigerrunfree (May 12, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> If your BG levels go below 4 that is a hypo, and you need to get it up.  Being 4.1 isn't bad, though on the low side of good.


Thanks for getting back to me.  Still finding things confusing to be honest.  Is this something I need to watch for in future even though I am not on meds now?  Think I have maybe taken the 'diet' a bit too far   Have made more of an effort with food today so will keep my eye on things.
Thanks again xx
What would you say is a good range to look for???


----------



## Bryan Osborne (May 12, 2018)

I am ONE year in and awaiting my MOT! I lost a ton of weight on Metformin 500mg twice per day and I am now on just the one although I can operate "lean diet" on NONE! Like just about every new diagnosed it take a while for the reality to settle and confidence to return and like you, I was sent off with a magazine and basic advice on diet and exercise. 

ERR HELLO.... How do I check my progress? After a bit of support, well a lot on here actually, I bought a Codefree Meter and Strips from HomeHealth UK. I am T2 and I guess not that severe. 

I test in the morning on waking and before my evening meal. The GP and Nurse will probably poo-poo me doing it but its all about MY piece of mind NOT theirs. 

I love food and turning a negative into a positive, I have loved experimenting with it, pretty well impossible without having the ability to test. Also being a cyclist again I found that I need to test every twelve miles or so because it drops the BG level quickly. Someone said that if you follow a diabetic food regime and are on meds it would fall far more quickly than it would if you were NON diabetic. 

As for your reading of 7.1, you need to consider where that sits over say a week. Its not amazingly high as a one off result. In the first six months as my body adapted to having to monitor food and the Metformin I measured on waking and two hours after each meal, it proved a good benchmark indicator of the "trends" and what foods I loved that I would have to kiss goodbye to or more importantly, control in terms of the portion size I could eat!

The reality is that Diabetes is a life long condition for most who are diagnosed with it. Its all about managing YOUR position with it and it will take a bit of time. Confidence is the biggest thing to gain. People say their diabetes has "gone away." As I said I can run on no meds and get my BG levels around normal if I eat like a mouse and enjoy flavoured fresh air. Kick off with a metering regime for the next six months or so on "waking" before anything else, couple of hours after lunch, before you go to bed. keep a record of what you eat each day meal by meal. You will soon settle into a path and your confidence will be good. Above all keep posting questions on here... It helped me no end!


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 12, 2018)

If we're not on certain meds, then we're not supposed to be at risk of hypos.  That's a reason given for T2 not routinely self testing.
This Diabetes UK website has some targets, along with info about various tests.
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/testing
For T2 it says:
before meals: 4–7mmol/l
two hours after meals: less than 8.5mmol/l.


----------



## tigerrunfree (May 13, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> If we're not on certain meds, then we're not supposed to be at risk of hypos.  That's a reason given for T2 not routinely self testing.
> This Diabetes UK website has some targets, along with info about various tests.
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/testing
> For T2 it says:
> ...


Thanks again.
I ate more yesterday than have previously and my sugars hit 7.9 after 'goodies'. Lol.  Just checked this morning and sitting at 6 which is still quite high for me, but after feeling so bad yesterday, happy with that 
I've got my 3 monthly blood test at the end of the month, so wait and see what that says now I suppose.  I have noticed my BP has come down significantly without medication and just diet/lifestyle which I am really happy with as have struggled with it for years due to Hashimoto's disease (hypo thyroid).
My iron levels have been really low too, so GP this week to, I hope, check on this too.

Certainly helps having someone to chat to.

Take care xxxx


----------

